# pooping during labour



## brandonsgirl

So I know it's fairly common for women to poop during labour and delivery. I didn't with my first baby (as far as I know) but seem to have developed a serious fear of it happening this time around. 

After reading so many stories, I have somewhat come to terms with the fact it might happen and ALMOST (and I really do mean almost) feel ok with it being a little bit of poop. 

But i'm really terrified that I will have horrific diarrhoea and not make it to the toilet. Or during pushing baby out. Is this irrational?

After my son I suffered with ibs pretty much up until this pregnancy. So I seem to be really panicking myself about this. Any words of advice?


----------



## Celesse

Your more likely to get horrific diarrhoea before labour in in very early labour. If there's potential for it to happen your body will know and try to get rid of it before labour progresses to far.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks for your reply.
Its somewhat comforting to know that its more likely earlier on rather then with all the mw's etc around. I know what ever happens will happen and there's very little I can do about it. But still... its not very nice is it. I think I'm more worried about it happening and OH being there. The mw's I wont particularly see again.


----------



## Eline

There is a very long thread about this on the board already, you may find some useful advise over there ;)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks, I think I know the thread you mean. Its the thread that has manage to somewhat subside my fear of pooping in general. Now its just a fear of explosive bowels :0


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I know it's very common to poop a tiny bit when pushing but everyone including midwives seem to say that it's nearly always just a tiny little amount. Diarrhoea and explosive bowels are an irrational fear though as that's extremely unlikely! If you're really that worried just be sensible about what you eat (i.e no spicy food or anything that triggers your IBS) and it won't be a problem. I have IBS too which also flared up during pregnancy and honestly no explosive poo in labour here haha! Also talk to your OH about your fears, that should help you feel a lot more relaxed :flower: xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks so much for your reply. Made me feel better about it all :)

I know its pretty irrational of me to be worrying about it, but when you have suffered with ibs I guess its just always in the back of my mind. I'm only eating things that I know are alright with me, so hopefully that will keep things alright as well. I'm sure once I feel the pain again then I will be thinking more about getting baby out rather then worrying about other things. 

I do keep mentioning to OH about my fears and he doesn't seem to worry about it. Just says if it happens it happens and there's nothing we can do about it. He knows my fears and how sensitive I can be about it all, so I know if it did happen then he would be very respectful and wouldn't bring it up again etc. Just gotta try and not think about it I suppose.


----------



## Teri7489

I had THE worst diarrhoea for the last few weeks of my pregnancy and was terrified if would happen when I was in labour. I had 2 episodes in very early labour (was uncomfortable but wasn't sure I was even in labour) then no more. I think your body does a natural clear out a few days/ hours before labour to help out. I doubt very much you will have explosive diarrhoea during labour xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Teri7489 said:


> I had THE worst diarrhoea for the last few weeks of my pregnancy and was terrified if would happen when I was in labour. I had 2 episodes in very early labour (was uncomfortable but wasn't sure I was even in labour) then no more. I think your body does a natural clear out a few days/ hours before labour to help out. I doubt very much you will have explosive diarrhoea during labour xxx

Thanks for sharing. It's reassuring to know that even though you experienced it, that it wasn't during your actual labour. :hugs:


----------



## Teri7489

Your body knows what to do
You will probably be back and forth to the loo (for both) in early labour and that's normal. Try not to worry xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks.. with being induced with my first, I never really experienced my body gearing up to labour. It was just sorta forced upon me. So all this is new for me.


----------



## tristansmum

I didn't poo in either labour ( again as far as I know) but I did go before hand. So I think my body cleared it out thank goodness! But as a nurse myself I know that the midwives really don't care if you do! I'd be far more worried oh seeing than a midwife.


----------



## tristansmum

brandonsgirl said:


> Thanks.. with being induced with my first, I never really experienced my body gearing up to labour. It was just sorta forced upon me. So all this is new for me.

I was induced first time too. Secondtime wwas spontaneous ans for a few days before I pooped alot! Lol so I guess that was my body getting ready! So hopefully that happens for you too


----------



## Sarahcake

Hiya :) I have colitis and pooping during labour wasn't something I was particularly looking forward to, not really something you want someone else to see is it! 

I was induced so my story may not be too relevant but the only time I pooped during any of my labour was an hour after the third pessery was put in. I had a massive clear out, apologies for the crudeness, but I've never pooped like that before in my life! But that was fine as I was in my own room at that point with my own bathroom.

I honestly thought I would poop during pushing my son out but I didn't - I think I got rid of everything my body had earlier that morning! 

So it doesn't always happen Hun :) 

Wish you the best of luck with your labour and little one x


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks for sharing your experiences. The last few weeks I have been going to the bathroom more then once a day which is a huge difference for me. So hopfully my body is just emptying more then normal gearing up for labour. That's what I will tell myself anyways. 

Sorry to ask so personal... but when you said you had to go after the third pessery - Did you know you actually had to go or did it just feel like contraction cramps? That's another thing im worried about.. that I will just put it down to contractions and miss the signs that I need to go.


----------



## Sarahcake

It felt totally different to contractions, at that point I wasn't contracting regularly so I could definately notice a difference between the two. :)


----------



## skyesmom

hehe i'm quite proactive about this thing. the last time i was pregnant, when we announced the pregnancy to OH's brother (he was the first to know as he was visiting us when we found out), the first thing he told me was: "do you know some women poo during childbirth?" and i told him as if it were a challenge: "i dare you to not poo while pushing out 8-9 pounds of flesh and bone out of your own body!!"

we all laughed and it was the end of any mortification regarding the process.

sadly, we never made it to the labor as we lost that little angel, but at least it has freed me of any pooing paranoia. and if OH is disgusted - his problem. he put it in there, he has to bare down as it comes out.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks Sarahcake.. that's helped put my mind at ease too! 

Skyesmom - I am really very sorry for you loss :hugs: Thank you for sharing your experiences. You have a great attitude towards it. Hopefully I will be able to stop some of the paranoia also :)


----------



## MissMooMoo

Hi, I had my little boy on Tuesday and was scared about this as was constipated leading up to the birth. (didn't poo with 1st son).
Our labour was super quick (less than 2 hours from 1st tightening ) but his heart rate dropped at the very end and a crash team come in so I had to push him out quick. I did do a small poo but themw said without that he wouldn't have come out as it was blocking him.
So please don't worry, it was dealt with quickly and meant I got to meet. My baby quicker xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Congratulations on your little boy! Hope you and baby are doing well! 
After reading many threads on here, I think I've come to terms with the fact that I might poop a little like most women. Its the thought of having explosive or loose poohs that scared the hell out of me. I think I just need to get over it and go with the thought of 'what ever happens happens' 

If I try and stay at home as long as possible then maybe I can save myself any potential embarrassment lol


----------



## Jayneypops

Ive been having diarrhoea for a few days now, and did in the lead up to my 1st labour with DD1. As far as I know, most women actually DONT poop during the actual labour as our bowels have a natural way of emptying to make the babies journey past the bowel and intestines easier. Of course it does happen but the way I see it, if Im pushing hard enough for a bit of poo to come out, Im not going to care less about it as ill be so in the moment of getting the baby out! 

Apparently its more likely if you are pushing for a long time. As are piles. With DD1 I drank Rasberry leaf tea from 35 weeks, and my 2nd stage (pushing stage) of labour was only 20 mins. MW said the tea def helped so Im drinking it this time too int he hope it helps me with a swift delivery this time too!

Good Luck.


----------



## Alyssa Drough

I took Raspberry Leaf capsules for a few weeks and I was pushing for an hour and a half and was almost wheel-chaired off to have an assisted delivery. :-( :-( :-(

One thing people always say about giving birth that is totally true is that at the time you really don't care what's coming out of your orifices and who see's them!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks so much for your support and help ladies. Our little girl was born early hours of the 21st :) 

Was a rather speedy labour and as far as I know I didnt poop. :))


----------



## skyesmom

CONGRATS ON YOUR LITTLE GIRL!!!! will you post a birth story???

hugsss to your family!!


----------



## NurseSooz

I've got IBS badly. I got bad diarrhoea in very early labour. On the plus side it meant that when it came to pushing my bowel was empty so it didn't happen to me! You know deep down that the midwives have seen it ALL. They don't care about pooping and only care about you and the baby. Generally the pooping is because the baby's heD is pressing on your rectum and emptying it (almost like milking it). Don't panic!


----------



## brandonsgirl

skyesmom said:


> CONGRATS ON YOUR LITTLE GIRL!!!! will you post a birth story???
> 
> hugsss to your family!!

It was a pretty fast delivery.. I will post a birth story as soon as possible :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww congrats on your little girl lovely :) rest up and enjoy her x


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thank you sarahcake


----------



## Michellelove

i'm also so scared of pooping lol im going to make sure i take a poo before going to the hospital...


----------



## brandonsgirl

That's what I did lol. I felt sick with the pain but it was that sort of sick feeling that makes you unsure if you will puke or need the bathroom. I decided to try and go ( between contractions that was about 3-5 mins apart lol.) And went a bit and it (tmi) was solid so I wasn't worried about loose stools any more. I gave birth roughly two hours after that but was pushing for about an hour and a half of that.. So my body gave me enough warning etc. I thought for sure I would poop during though because of how intense the pushing was. But at that stage, I knew if I didn't push then baby wouldn't come out and the pain wouldn't stop. Its worth it in the end if you do tho :)


----------



## luz

i got to the hospital at 10 cm dilated and when the nurse ripped off my pants and put me on the table she told me not to push and i said, okay but i think I'm going to poop! and she just said well if you do, that's ok. haha i don't think they even care. i'm pretty mortified that i said that - but in the moment i guess i didn't care!


----------

